# Dad's nice 4x4.



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Dad was able to shoot a nice 4x4 this year here in SD. Measured 19.25" inside spread I do believe. Not bad for a 4x4. Might make it easier to get an idea how big it is, I'm all of 300lbs and am on the left, dad is on the right. Mom was taking the pictures and dad was trying to tell her how to do it so his expressions in the midst of that lol. Here they are:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats to Dad bigC. :sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

confusedsoul
That buck is a dandy, thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great deer!!!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice buck! But what did you guys do to his brisket? I hope you're mountin that sucker!


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Unfortunately he's not mounting it, well at least not a head/shoulder/european mount. Just traditional rack on the wall, though had it been mine, it might've made it head and all.


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Think he will score above 130?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

confusedsoul said:


> Think he will score above 130?


I'd say yes, right around there if I had to guess. Depends how much you got on the MB's, which looks to be good, around 23 i'd guess.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

nice buck


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks guys. Dad took the rack into the local Beadle County Sportsman's Club for their largest rack contest and took second with a score of 72.5. First place scored a 73 so it was really close.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

wow that sukcs!! too close!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Very nice deer.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

confusedsoul said:


> Thanks guys. Dad took the rack into the local Beadle County Sportsman's Club for their largest rack contest and took second with a score of 72.5. First place scored a 73 so it was really close.


How do they score the deer?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Good question, as that buck has close to double that in "inches".


----------



## tim.sirek (Jun 3, 2007)

I agree he'd score close to twice that in gross B&C inches. Most places that have contests don't do it that way though, because it takes too long to measure each deer. In the Walhala ND area for example, three different bars have contests. One goes by inside width, one measures the longest G2 tine, and the third goes by fielddressed body weight. I'm guessing this one might add the lengths of the two main beams together, but I don't see this deer having beams that long.


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

They used the SD Trophy Buck system in which a whitetail has to score at least a 65 to be considered a trophy. They no longer use the system afaik so I will try to get exactly what measurements they all used. IIRC, they used the total number of points, the inside spread, and the main beam lengths measured on the outside like B&C to get the 72.5.

I believe these were the numbers, as I remember the beams being very close to equal:

8 points + 19" spread + 23 + 22.5 = 72.5

We haven't measured it ourselves, those are the measurements they've made.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Very nice deer, if i were to shot that deer i would most definatly put that head on the wall.


----------

